# Bhut Jolokia Infused Wildflower Honey



## fire it up (Apr 8, 2010)

That's right, sweet Jersey Fresh honey infused with the power of the hottest pepper in the world!

My Sister told me that she had stopped in a little store on High Street that sold candles, jams, and other assorted nic nacs from Amish country (Lancaster, PA).
She then told me they carried honey that was infused with the dreaded ghost pepper, the bhut jolokia!
Anyone remember The Simpsons episode where Homer ate one that was "grown deep in the jungle primeval by the inmates of a Guatemalan insane asylum"?

So of course when I heard this I almost couldn't believe it, something like this actually showed up in my little town. In South Jersey the bhut jolokia has made an appearance!
Hopped in my car and headed out.
It was a little place, just some nice lady who loves Amish stuff and sells it during the evenings.  She is a school teacher during the day.

So without further teasing I bring you Bhut Jolokia Honey...








The flavor was very good.
A nice sweetness from the honey and then like a flash a pungent sensation hits your tongue and a small yet sharp heat fills your entire mouth.
It lingers for 15-20 seconds then begins to dissipate leaving you with a slight burn in the back of the throat and a fading sweetness that leaves you wanting more.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 8, 2010)

I will have to get me some of that. That sure looks good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## caveman (Apr 8, 2010)

That does look & sound good.  I guess my hunt will begin for something new & tasty to add to the arsenal.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 8, 2010)

Man that looks awesome.  I am a sucker for anything sweet and hot.  I cant wait for my pepper plants to start producing so I can make some Jalapeno sweet pickles!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 8, 2010)

nice score there,  I bet it is really good.


----------



## dyce51 (Apr 9, 2010)

very good stuff!!!   nice sweet flavor with a real kick in the teeth!!!   goes great on an english muffin!!!! The stuff I had ....had jolokia powder added to it ...That Jolokia pepper looks like CANDY!!!!!!  I gotta try that brand!!!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks great, I need to try and find some Bhut Jolokia pepper in my neck of the woods.


----------



## abokol (Apr 12, 2010)

Just out of curiousity what does something like that cost???
& 
did you have the marbles to take a bite of the pepper?


----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a sucker for hot stuff but a little sceered of that!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 12, 2010)

The jar was $6.99 and no, I didn't try the pepper.
Learned to use caution with certain hot things having tried anything and everything hot in the past.
These days I like to get the flavor of the pepper but biting into something that hot is just excessive...unless I'm drinking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Brother and BIL both ate a piece of the pepper and they said it actually wasn't as bad as they thought it would be, I guess because the pepper cooked in the honey and had been sitting in it for a little while but then my Brother tried a few seeds, a few seconds later he was coughing, slamming his fist on the table...eyes began to get puffy!
Not sure if anyone has ever messed around with LSD in your younger days but he described the feeling he got as that "high" feeling you get when coming down off a trip.
You know what I mean if you have ever gone to wonderland.
Told me it wore his body out for a few hours after he had eaten it so I'm really glad I didn't mess with any of that!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 12, 2010)

I noticed they are in Jersey... did you order from the website? or do they have a locatuion for us locals?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL im slow... i just re-read your post... i see that it is sold localy... do you have an address... (sorry about that)


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 12, 2010)

Now that sounds like some good honey there. Thanks for the info there Jim.


----------

